# what TEAM does Froome go to?



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

Does any one know his current Contract restrictions with SKY?

If he can go to a different team, what team would that be... I think Id like him to be on ...


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

I predict he stays with sky since he's under contract until the end of 2014.


Just a guess.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

wblas3271 said:


> i predict he stays with sky since he's under contract until the end of 2014.
> 
> 
> Just a guess.


krap...


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

I would certainly LIKE to see him on another team where he could compete unfettered, however, it's not likely to happen soon.


----------



## OhSnap (Jun 21, 2012)

Liquigas is losing Nibali and Sagan is not GC ready yet. Basso is also no longer a GC player.

No info here, just thoughts


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

bigger question..... who does SKY deal Wiggins to so they can keep Froome? That is what's gonna happen as I see it.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

pr0230 said:


> Does any one know his current Contract restrictions with SKY?
> 
> If he can go to a different team, what team would that be... I think Id like him to be on ...


Sky will switch leader next year to Froome if he still look strong after tomorrow and TT. That's my prediction since he's still under contract. Lots of team could pursue him if they can afford to buy out the contract, however, Sky is no idiot since Wigo is 32 and Chris is 26. You do the math! Hell, I still think Froome has a shot this year.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Froome has ridden very well but pacing your leader is not the same as leading the team yourself. I think he would look a lot different on another, lesser (they all are today) team. Contador will be back next year. The team is clealy aligned behind Wiggins and their record this year is a good reason not to change it. Maybe they run Froome against him @ the Giro or Dauphine and see how that turns out.

Good example: Sorensen rode more impressively leading Contador then he ever has for himself.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

OhSnap said:


> Liquigas is losing Nibali and Sagan is not GC ready yet. Basso is also no longer a GC player.
> 
> No info here, just thoughts


Isn't there some debate over whether liquigas will fold next year or merge with Saxo? I think that was the discussion when Nibali said he was leaving


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I think Sky will look to change leadership next year. Froome is clearly a better GC rider although FWIW I'm not convinced that he would have beaten Wiggins this year


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Team RadioShack. They need some help.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wiggins said in an interview that he will support Froome in the 2013Tour if that is what management decide.

"Wiggins predicts Froome Tour Win"

http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/news/15264/7909118/


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

90125 said:


> Wblas371, Wiggins was still under contract to Slipstream and he left. Contracts mean little in pro cycling.
> 
> I think it would be great if Froome got out of his Sky deal and went to Garmin!


Wiggins was released unilaterally by slipstream. Meaning, he has a one year contract with option for additional years if he chose. Wiggins "contract" with slipsteam was nothing more than a guarantee of salary and position, not a termed contract.


Professional cycling is not a magic land where athletes can violate termed contracts. It's only possible if an escape clause is negotiated beforehand.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There are 3 Grand Tours and plenty of one-week races each year, and there's room in Sky for both of them. This year had Wiggins written all over it, while next year will likely move back towards the climbers. The other question for Sky is whether Cavendish will risk another year playing second fiddle on a GC fixated team.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

wblas3271 said:


> Wiggins was released unilaterally by slipstream. Meaning, he has a one year contract with option for additional years if he chose. Wiggins "contract" with slipsteam was nothing more than a guarantee of salary and position, not a termed contract.
> 
> 
> Professional cycling is not a magic land where athletes can violate termed contracts. It's only possible if an escape clause is negotiated beforehand.


IIRC, Vaughters got a nice chunk of change from Sky for releasing Wiggins...


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> There are 3 Grand Tours and plenty of one-week races each year, and there's room in Sky for both of them. This year had Wiggins written all over it, while next year will likely move back towards the climbers. The other question for Sky is whether Cavendish will risk another year playing second fiddle on a GC fixated team.


^^^This.

Cav's main goal this year is the Olympics. Next year, he's not going to be wanting to be on the front pacesetting during a mountain stage. That being said, I have found his behavior (water bottle boy, etc.) during the race quite gentlemanly.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> There are 3 Grand Tours and plenty of one-week races each year, and there's room in Sky for both of them. This year had Wiggins written all over it, while next year will likely move back towards the climbers. The other question for Sky is whether Cavendish will risk another year playing second fiddle on a GC fixated team.


Keep in mind that will of Cav's wins last year, Highroad still collapsed.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

spade2you said:


> Keep in mind that will of Cav's wins last year, Highroad still collapsed.


I read somewhere that it was because he left for Sky that they couldn't secure sponsorship.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope he goes to Liquigas. They could win the Yellow, Green, and possibly Polka-dot jersey.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I've read that Froomey will still be in Sky for the next three years, sorry I can't access the website where I've read it.

"Then Wiggins honestly said that Froomey has the legs to win the Tour but not this time. He said that maybe next time he'll support him on a GT win." Will this be another Hinault-Lemond story?

Team Sky cannot keep up both Jerseys. I mean their main goal is the GC, not the green. So sad to say, The Manx Missile will be more like of a water carrier for them.

Nibali's contract is still under negotiation w/ Liquigas.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't think Sky will be as GC fixated next year. They're a new team who made the statement that they wanted a British tour winner, when this TT heavy route was announced they had to put everything behind Wiggo. And Wiggo needed it, despite his climbing improving I get a sinking feeling at the thought of him isolated with Nibbles. Cav was just there for training miles/sponsors and any stage wins he picks up are a bonus. 

I don't see Sky being a Green jersey contender but I think we'll see a much more equal split between a team to support the GC contender and a team to support Cav for stage wins. I think he values those more anyway. Last year he won the green to prove he could but Cav loves coming over that line first, not grinding out points. Boss Hog, Eisel and Ben Swift are my guesses for the riders to support Cav next year, then keep Froome/Wiggo, Knees, Geraint for the GC.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

davidka said:


> I read somewhere that it was because he left for Sky that they couldn't secure sponsorship.


Yes. All those stage wins and Highroad couldn't secure another sponsor. For the time being, Sky has big pockets.

One must keep in mind that Cav lost his ideal lead out because the lead out men are now rival sprinters.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

If the TdF is as hard as everybody says it will be next year, it will be interesting to see if Wiggins can defend. I think he knows that if it is as full of Mountains as everybody thinks it will be then Froome might have a better chance at getting the yellow then Wiggins defending it. We might see the boy fly next year with Wiggins helping him


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

roddjbrown said:


> Isn't there some debate over whether liquigas will fold next year or merge with Saxo? I think that was the discussion when Nibali said he was leaving


Does this mean Cannondale will also go under? They're the only team in the world, as far as I know (which isn't very much at all), that runs on Cannondale bikes.

Pretty soon the C'dales are going to be thought of as the next Huffy.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Wood Devil said:


> Does this mean Cannondale will also go under? They're the only team in the world, as far as I know (which isn't very much at all), that runs on Cannondale bikes.
> 
> Pretty soon the C'dales are going to be thought of as the next Huffy.


Cannondale will just throw their money at another team, no worries.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Who knows what the team dynamics are behind the scene, but my guess is Sky would love to keep Wiggo, Froome, Porte, and the rest of the climbers/support together for another run. They looked pretty damn strong and even with Alberto in the tour this year I doubt it would have changed much.
If SKY can keep everyone and get them to the TDF in the condition they were in this year they will be the favorites next year too.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

roddjbrown said:


> I think Sky will look to change leadership next year. Froome is clearly a better GC rider although FWIW I'm not convinced that he would have beaten Wiggins this year


Without loss of 1:25 in stage 1 due to flat tire (if he was GC team leader)? I think he could have beaten Wiggins, if he was allowed to attack freely on mountain stages, yeah!


----------

